# Suburbanites....get guns, the democrat party is sending their antifa, blm, black bloc thugs into residential neighborhoods now......



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

For the longest time, the democrat party would only send their brown shirts....blm, antifa, black bloc, into black neighborhoods....knowing that the normal Americans in those neighborhoods would likely not have guns, since these were democrat party controlled cities....no guns allowed.   Now, they are sending out scouting parties into residential neighborhoods......to see what the reactions will be when the brown shirts of the democrat party start targeting non-black neighborhoods........

A report from one of those scouting parties.......

Get guns, learn how to use them...the democrats will not allow dissent or freedom...

A independent reporter...not a democrat party agent.........managed to infiltrate a black bloc, antifa,  democrat party terrorist action....

*The democrats once again kept the police from stopping their brown shirts.....

 wasn't sure what to expect but about 100 black bloc and Antifa marched in residential streets and blocked traffic on Lake for two hours, ransacking whatever they could and graffitied numerous businesses along the way.
-----

No police ever showed up or were seen except for a helicopter hovering overhead the entire time.
----

For over two hours Minneapolis businesses were vandalized up and down Lake Street by Antifa. Traffic was blocked both ways - motorists were frustrated.
-------
Protesters chanted throughout residential streets past 9pm creating barricades wherever they could in the Streets.
----
Outside the Minneapolis Police 5th Precinct where protesters spray-painted & threw rocks at the building, cracking windows. Phones & cameras weren't allowed so it was difficult to capture. Police never appeared. The precinct has been barricaded with fences since 2020.
----
Trash cans, bike racks, and construction barriers were dragged into the streets for two hours as black bloc Antifa disrupted traffic all up and down Lake Street both ways. No police ever responded or intervened. *









						Inside the bizarre hellworld of Minneapolis
					

Rebecca Brannon describes herself as an independent photojournalist covering Minnesota politics, protests, and riots. Rebecca has the nerve to do much of her reporting from the inside. If I have the chronology right, Rebecca got inside the 'two hour black bloc Antifa protest' on Lake Street in...




					www.powerlineblog.com
				





*The democrat party is following the play book that leftists created back in 1930s Germany..........take control of the police......keep the police from stopping your brown shirts, target your political enemies specifically, let the general population know the police won't protect them........classic 1930s left wing terror tactics...

The difference, at this point?

Americans can buy, own and carry guns for when the democrat party unleashes their brown shirts...............*


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 13, 2022)

Black neighborhoods don't have guns? When the fuck did this happen?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

aaronleland said:


> Black neighborhoods don't have guns? When the fuck did this happen?




Normal black people don't have guns....the gang members have all the guns they want.....blm, antifa, and the other democrat party brown shirts aren't attacking the gang houses...they are attacking the private businesses that belong to blacks and other minorities, the people who actually obey the gun laws created by the democrat party....


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Meh, I hope the blue-burbs don't arm themselves....Deserves has everything to do with it. 

Karen will be selling herself to the local warlord so her kids can eat.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal black people don't have guns....the gang members have all the guns they want.....blm, antifa, and the other democrat party brown shirts aren't attacking the gang houses...they are attacking the private businesses that belong to blacks and other minorities, the people who actually obey the gun laws created by the democrat party....


"Normal black people don't have guns".........................


----------



## bodecea (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Meh, I hope the blue-burbs don't arm themselves....Deserves has everything to do with it.
> 
> Karen will be selling herself to the local warlord so her kids can eat.


That's the demographic where their kids take daddy's gun and goes shoot up schools.   Yay!  (we know the gun-toting NRA types don't care about kids getting shot up)


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal black people don't have guns....the gang members have all the guns they want.....blm, antifa, and the other democrat party brown shirts aren't attacking the gang houses...they are attacking the private businesses that belong to blacks and other minorities, the people who actually obey the gun laws created by the democrat party....


Do normal white people have guns?


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

bodecea said:


> "Normal black people don't have guns".........................


Yeah, that's more than a bit far-fetched.....At least in my AO.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

> That's the demographic where their kids take daddy's gun and goes shoot up schools. Yay! (we know the gun-toting NRA types don't care about kids getting shot up)



i think you got those talking points down pat now.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> For the longest time, the democrat party would only send their brown shirts....blm, antifa, black bloc, into black neighborhoods....knowing that the normal Americans in those neighborhoods would likely not have guns, since these were democrat party controlled cities....no guns allowed.   Now, they are sending out scouting parties into residential neighborhoods......to see what the reactions will be when the brown shirts of the democrat party start targeting non-black neighborhoods........
> 
> A report from one of those scouting parties.......
> 
> ...


I know some democrats, and have for years.  I just don't know any of these democrat that don't own guns.  I know plenty Democrat and Republican alike that do not carry, but even less of those, now that you can carry without a permit inside the state, if you live in the state.  Where is the mythical place, you speak of?


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

bodecea said:


> That's the demographic where their kids take daddy's gun and goes shoot up schools.   Yay!  (we know the gun-toting NRA types don't care about kids getting shot up)


Odd, in my AO (normal mid-sized town) I suspect nearly every household is armed but we never had a school shooting.

Hell, when I was in HS we had a elective course on basic gunsmithing were we took a gun to school and worked on it. We just stuck them in our lockers. We also had a small-bore rifle team.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal black people don't have guns....the gang members have all the guns they want.....blm, antifa, and the other democrat party brown shirts aren't attacking the gang houses...they are attacking the private businesses that belong to blacks and other minorities, the people who actually obey the gun laws created by the democrat party....


Blacks are making up alot of the new gun sales. 
They're arming themselves because they know what's coming.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I know some democrats, and have for years.  I just don't know any of these democrat that don't own guns.  I know plenty Democrat and Republican alike that do not carry, but even less of those, now that you can carry without a permit inside the state, if you live in the state.  Where is the mythical place, you speak of?




Chicago, New York, any democrat party controlled city..........


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Blacks are making up alot of the new gun sales.
> They're arming themselves because they know what's coming.




Yeah...a good change, finally.............


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *Americans can buy, own and carry guns for when the democrat party unleashes their brown shirts...............*


Brown shirts? Are you now suggesting Nazis in America?
The increase in guns, regardless of who is getting them, will bring more death and murder by gun.

Less guns equals less gun slaughter. The proof of that is in Canada's much lower death and murder statistics because of far less guns being carried on the streets. We place restrictions on the use of guns for only legitimate purposes.

You've already run from my challenge to present some other reason why the big difference.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Brown shirts? Are you now suggesting Nazis in America?
> The increase in guns, regardless of who is getting them, will bring more death and murder by gun.
> 
> Less guns equals less gun slaughter. The proof of that is in Canada's much lower death and murder statistics because of far less guns being carried on the streets. We place restrictions on the use of guns for only legitimate purposes.
> ...




*Less guns equals less gun slaughter.

How do you explain the 27 years between 1993 and 2015?*

*Please, explain it for us....*

Over the last 27 years,  up to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


*-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........

Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?

1) the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders...they have created a revolving door for criminals who use guns, and will release even the most serious gun offenders over and over again....why?   Probably because they realise that normal people don't use their guns for crime, so if they want to push gun control, they need criminals to shoot people.....so they keep releasing them....

2)  The democrat party keeps attacking the police.....driving the officers into not doing pro-active policing, cutting detective forces so that murders go unsolved..........


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Brown shirts? Are you now suggesting Nazis in America?
> The increase in guns, regardless of who is getting them, will bring more death and murder by gun.
> 
> Less guns equals less gun slaughter. The proof of that is in Canada's much lower death and murder statistics because of far less guns being carried on the streets. We place restrictions on the use of guns for only legitimate purposes.
> ...


No guns equals insurrections to you.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Brown shirts? Are you now suggesting Nazis in America?
> The increase in guns, regardless of who is getting them, will bring more death and murder by gun.
> 
> Less guns equals less gun slaughter. The proof of that is in Canada's much lower death and murder statistics because of far less guns being carried on the streets. We place restrictions on the use of guns for only legitimate purposes.
> ...




I posted about the increasing gun crime in Canada due to foreign drug gangs........you think your criminals will remain the same over time....that is just stupid thinking on your part....Single parent families, immigrant criminal gangs....they are increasing your gun crime rates the same way they have here in the U.S........

Firearms too easy to get​Marc Alain, a professor at the Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières and a researcher with the Centre of International Comparative Criminology, says one of the biggest drivers of gun violence is how readily available handguns have become in Quebec and throughout Canada.

------

Maria Mourani, a criminologist who has studied Montreal street gangs and written about organized crime in Quebec and around the world, says she's not surprised by the recent rise in gun violence.

Mourani says she started to notice an uptick in shootings last fall, but things have escalated in the last couple months.

"When we have shootings it means there are conflicts between different criminal groups," she said. "Fights over territory, over drugs, unpaid debts…sometimes it's just two people who disagree."

She says an ongoing war between rival gangs, the Profit Boys in Rivière-des-Prairies and Zone 43 from Montréal-Nord, is causing a lot of the bloodshed.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/gun-violence-explained-by-criminologists-1.6132114





CityNews



Part of the problem is the proliferation of guns. Although Canada has some of the strictest gun laws in the Western world, with Bill C-21 poised to make them even stricter, getting a gun has never been easier for some segments of the population, namely criminals.

“It’s not hard. They’re everywhere,” says Dwayne Beckford from behind a glass partition.

Beckford is currently remanded on gun charges at Toronto East Detention Centre. In his late 30s, he has spent most of his adult life behind bars
-------
*“Everybody has them, like I said. It is scary how much there are, how easily accessible they are. Kids have them.”*

Convicted of gun-related charges in the past, he recalls getting a gun was as easy as walking a dog. “They’d be cheaply bought, or just handed to you by guys in the neighbourhood.”

“Everybody has a gun these days. You talk to some guys that can easily give you what you want – to borrow, or hold, or buy.”
-----
“It’s like, ‘Yeah, here’s $80. You go do what you’ve got to do with it and come back.’ So they’re not even worried about getting caught with the weapon with X amount of bodies on it. That doesn’t even matter anymore,” he explains.

“I could find a gun in a couple of hours,” Wilson says, despite years outside of the game.

*“We are seeing more firearms in the street, deadlier than we have seen before,” says Inspector Joe Matthews, the head of Toronto Police’s Guns and Gangs Unit.*

In 2009, there were 259 shootings in Toronto resulting in 70 injuries and deaths. Last year, that number jumped to 462 shootings and 217 injuries and deaths. For the past five years, Toronto has witnessed more than 400 shootings a year.
--------
“The fact that innocent people are getting hit, children are getting hit. These are things we used to care about. There was a moral compass, even though we were extremely violent. There was a method to the madness. I can’t wrap my head around why they would allow it to get to the way that it’s getting, where now, the violence can spill over into their safe communities and zones.”

The end result is broken communities, broken families and lives lived in fear.

“You have people who have been terrified by people in their community, terrorized by people. So they’re afraid,” explains Fox outside the bar where her son was killed. “They’re afraid to say anything … But I mean, it has to stop somewhere. Right?”

==============



Growing gun violence in Toronot..



By the end of 2019, more than 760 people had been shot in the city, 44 of whom were killed, according to Toronto Police. That's triple the number of shooting victims in the city in 2014.

Canada has tighter gun laws than in the U.S. and suffers much less gun crime, so for many citizens, the sharp rise in gun violence in Toronto is shocking. City officials and gun control advocates are trying to figure out why the surge is happening — and what they can do to stop it.




Toronto...

EDITORIAL: Politicians silent on street check ban increasing gun crime

The fact gang and gun violence in Toronto has skyrocketed since police were banned from doing street cheeks makes them uncomfortable, lest they be accused of racism by anti-police activists if they acknowledge it.

And so at City Hall and Queen’s Park they ignore reality, saying they’re hiring more police officers, implementing new shift schedules to more effectively deploy the force and investing more money in policing and programs to address the root causes of violence.

Despite that, since street checks were banned in 2014, the number of shootings compared to 2019 is up by 178%, victims by 218% and shooting homicides by 63%.

------

Last week, recently retired police officer Sue Fisher, on the force for almost 32 years, told the Sun’s Sue-Ann Levy that the end of street checks allowed the “bad guys to take over … there’s no longer that fear (among the criminal element.)”

Today, Fisher said, officers are often running from shooting to shooting after the fact, as opposed to doing proactive policing, like street checks, to gather intelligence to prevent shootings before they occur.




According to Canada's government statistics agency, gun violence overall rose by more than 40% in Canada between 2013 and 2017, with much of that increase driven by incidents in Toronto.

Toronto Police Chief Mark Saunders says that the city's recent gun violence has been connected to gang activity.

In a press conference in August, he said the Raptors incident and the August shootings "by and large have street gang connotations to them," pointing to the gang membership of the victims and those arrested. There is a thriving gang culture in Toronto centered on the illegal drug trade, largely in the city's poorer outer suburbs.


LILLEY: Gun in cop cruiser shows why bans don’t work with criminals

Ali Showbeg is now the poster child for why Justin Trudeau’s proposed gun bans simply won’t work.

If you haven’t heard of Showbeg, maybe you’ve heard of what he did. After being arrested for impaired driving on Oct. 27 in Toronto, Showbeg was caught on camera maneuvering himself to the point where he popped a handgun out of his clothing and dropped it right in his crotch.

Thank goodness the man was clearly intoxicated and not in a mood for fighting or things could have been much worse for the officers transporting him. As in, they could have been dead.
-----
As Joe Warmington reported when the event became public, Showbeg was not exactly a stranger to police. He was arrested and charged with attempted murder in 2005 for an incident that saw a car shot up in Toronto’s north end.

In 2006, he faced firearms charges that resulted in a lifetime gun ban.

So how, given that he is subject to a lifetime gun ban, did Ali Showbeg get a gun and then get that gun into the back of a squad car?

I mean, surely he would have known he was banned from owning a gun. Surely he would have known he has never taken the required safety course and passed the test to get a gun licence. So how could he have gotten a gun?

The same way the 38 year-old did when he was a much younger 23 year-old. He bought it illegally.

*Toronto left reeling after long weekend gun violence*



Officials in Toronto say more will be done to reduce gun violence after 11 people were shot, two fatally, over a holiday weekend.

The weekend of violence included a deadly shooting on Queen Street, a commercial artery, that killed two men and left one woman wounded.

The shooting happened on Saturday just before 8pm local time (12am GMT).

Gun violence in Canada's largest city appears to be taking place at a higher rate than normal.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Chicago, New York, any democrat party controlled city..........


Gobs of guns in the hands of Democrats in those cities.  Look at the crime rate, the drive by shootings.  Surely you do not think those are roving republican conservatives, do you?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I posted about the increasing gun crime in Canada due to foreign drug gangs........you think your criminals will remain the same over time....that is just stupid thinking on your part....Single parent families, immigrant criminal gangs....they are increasing your gun crime rates the same way they have here in the U.S........
> 
> Firearms too easy to get​Marc Alain, a professor at the Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières and a researcher with the Centre of International Comparative Criminology, says one of the biggest drivers of gun violence is how readily available handguns have become in Quebec and throughout Canada.
> 
> ...


*You appear to be so confused now, that you're posting my talking points on the increas of guns bringing more gun violence! *

Yes, of course more guns are coming to Canada.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Gobs of guns in the hands of Democrats in those cities.  Look at the crime rate, the drive by shootings.  Surely you do not think those are roving republican conservatives, do you?


2A disputed my point that more guns brings more gun deaths and gun murders. Now he's become confused on his position and is arguing my point for me. 
He's attracted to the idea of increasing gun crime in Canada and he's become incapable of being able to understand that it's because of more guns. 

His agenda has always been that more guns result in less deadly shootings!


----------



## whitehall (Feb 13, 2022)

The 2nd Amendment is there for law abiding citizens to access but the problem goes way deeper, right to the core of democracy. When the administration has total control of the executive, legislative and judicial system and federal law enforcement is out of control and the mainstream media becomes a willing propaganda partner, anything is possible and none of it is good.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Gobs of guns in the hands of Democrats in those cities.  Look at the crime rate, the drive by shootings.  Surely you do not think those are roving republican conservatives, do you?




Yes...the criminals have guns....the normal people do not...the normal people obey the law and the democrats have created gun control laws that keep normal, in particular poor people, from being able to own and carry guns....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> *You appear to be so confused now, that you're posting my talking points on the increas of guns bringing more gun violence! *
> 
> Yes, of course more guns are coming to Canada.




and you are too dense to understand that it isn't more guns......since as more Americans owned and carried guns for 27 years our gun crime rate went down 75%, and our gun murder rate went down 49%...it is fatherless homes, and immigrant drug gangs that increase gun crime.....


----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> 2A disputed my point that more guns brings more gun deaths and gun murders. Now he's become confused on his position and is arguing my point for me.
> He's attracted to the idea of increasing gun crime in Canada and he's become incapable of being able to understand that it's because of more guns.
> 
> His agenda has always been that more guns result in less deadly shootings!


I may poke him with a stick now and then, but he is correct, it is not the guns.  It is the people.  It would never enter my mind to give up my guns and I haven't shot anybody.  Most haven't shot anybody.  My several guns have never sinned.  They do nothing on their own.  I carry, legally, concealed or open in 36 states, not to kill or murder, just to make sure it is people like you the anti-gun person, not me that pays the price.  You can go down quietly tomorrow if in the wrong place at the wrong time.  I have no such, fatalistic plan.  I will resist violently in favor of my own survival.  The violent should pray on people like you, rather than me, if they wish to continue to survive.  They favor soft targets, so you are the better target.


----------



## AMart (Feb 13, 2022)

No police showed up? Dam.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> and you are too dense to understand that it isn't more guns......since as more Americans owned and carried guns for 27 years our gun crime rate went down 75%, and our gun murder rate went down 49%...it is fatherless homes, and immigrant drug gangs that increase gun crime.....


And now you're suggesting that fatherless homes and immigrant drug gangs are a reason why gun violence and gun murder are much, much less in Canada.

Socially responsible government in Canada is indeed a reason for less gun violence and gun murder in Canada. As are far less guns with which to commit murder by gun. 

Gun murder rates in America can go down but it will never go down to normal averages in other first world countries.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Odd, in my AO (normal mid-sized town) I suspect nearly every household is armed but we never had a school shooting.
> 
> Hell, when I was in HS we had a elective course on basic gunsmithing were we took a gun to school and worked on it. We just stuck them in our lockers. We also had a small-bore rifle team.


It wasn't unusual to see a gun in a pick-up's gun rack at the high school I attended in the 60s and we didn't have any school shootings.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> And now you're suggesting that fatherless homes and immigrant drug gangs are a reason why gun violence and gun murder are much, much less in Canada.
> 
> Socially responsible government in Canada is indeed a reason for less gun violence and gun murder in Canada. As are far less guns with which to commit murder by gun.
> 
> Gun murder rates in America can go down but it will never go down to normal averages in other first world countries.


The US isn't Canada and we really don't GAF what you think duck.  Take care of the nazis in your own country and stay out of ours, commie.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the criminals have guns....the normal people do not...the normal people obey the law and the democrats have created gun control laws that keep normal, in particular poor people, from being able to own and carry guns....


Wait, so you are saying that "normal people" should obey unconstitional state gun laws? Seems to me it's the opposite that should be advocated. 

That's certainly not the kind of advocacy I would expect for someone with 2aguy as a username.

WTF man, you are just running yourself into a hole and hemorrhaging credibility. 😐


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I may poke him with a stick now and then, but he is correct, it is not the guns.  It is the people.


Yes, you're right about it being the people. That's a more nuanced approach to the problem. And so it's the guns in the hands of the people with a mindset of violence.


White 6 said:


> It would never enter my mind to give up my guns and I haven't shot anybody.


You shouldn't have to give up your guns. 


White 6 said:


> Most haven't shot anybody.


And of course it will never be 'most' who shoot other people.

If say a hundred gun owners were lined up holding their guns, I would suggest that the one or two who will be involved in trouble of some sort with their guns, could be identified by their personal appearance and by the guns they choose to own. 

Trouble as in everything to accidental shootings, vandalism with a gun, or crimes up to and including murder. Their mindset of violence could be measured somewhat by their choice of weapon and their personal appearance.

It's always worth broadening the conversation, if only to poke the extremists with a stick.
But much more is possible!


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yes, you're right about it being the people. That's a more nuanced approach to the problem. And so it's the guns in the hands of the people with a mindset of violence.
> 
> You shouldn't have to give up your guns.
> 
> ...



LOL.....Care to flesh that one out?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The US isn't Canada and we really don't GAF what you think duck.  Take care of the nazis in your own country and stay out of ours, commie.


The US is definitely not Canada and that applies especially so when on the topic of gun violence and murder. 

And no, I will not stay out of a conversation in which one of the gun extremists refer to Canada as a comparison. Get some control over your hateful rage. It always results in making you crazy!


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Their mindset of violence could be measured somewhat by their choice of weapon and their personal appearance.


Thats rich, duck.  First of all it is a ridiculous assertion.  Second, the commie leftists in this country have taken away the ability of law enforcement to use those qualifiers to make any decisions regarding a person's potential to commit a crime.  That is called "profiling" and it is illegal.  So just STFU.  Once again, the US is not Canaduh and YOU have no standing in the discussion.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL.....Care to flesh that one out?


I've promoted the idea that may lead to attempts to flesh it out. I would expect the first attempt to do so will come from one of the extremists who may also make it your and my business to know what guns they've chosen.

For instance, I doubt that the guy in the line with an 'over under' shotgun, dressed in clothes suitable for the sport, won't be one of those who causes some vandalism or violence with his guns. Conversely, the guy with the black AR-15 who is dressed up in a camo costume will be indicating a dangerous mindset. 

Can you add more fleshing it out?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I will not stay out of a conversation in which one of the gun extremists refer to Canada as a comparison.


You are a moron duck.  There was not, nor would there be a logical reason to use Canaduh as a comparison if you hadn't inserted yourself into a conversation that you have ABSOLUTELY NO standing in.  Additionally, your ridiculous assertion that guns create gun violence is as idiotic as saying that spoons cause obesity.  STFU and MYOB.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

LOL.....Damn, maybe you people should just quit and go to your respective corners because half (on either side of the 2A issue) don't know WTF you are talking about. I've not seen such a low-rent discussion in years.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Thats rich, duck.  First of all it is a ridiculous assertion.  Second, the commie leftists in this country have taken away the ability of law enforcement to use those qualifiers to make any decisions regarding a person's potential to commit a crime.  That is called "profiling" and it is illegal.  So just STFU.  Once again, the US is not Canaduh and YOU have no standing in the discussion.


If I'm in fact 'profiling', I assure you that I'm not involved in anything illegal. perhaps some Americans would be, as you suggest, in certain circumstances Of which would be of no interest to me.
Howver, some American police officers could be doing it as you suggest, but covertly in an attempt to be proactive.

I invite 'you' to help flesh out the question too.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I've promoted the idea that may lead to attempts to flesh it out. I would expect the first attempt to do so will come from one of the extremists who may also make it your and my business to know what guns they've chosen.
> 
> For instance, I doubt that the guy in the line with an 'over under' shotgun, dressed in clothes suitable for the sport, won't be one of those who causes some vandalism or violence with his guns. Conversely, the guy with the black AR-15 who is dressed up in a camo costume will be indicating a dangerous mindset.
> 
> Can you add more fleshing it out?


That is profiling and it is illegal in the US thanks to your moronic cohorts on this side of the border.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> If I'm in fact 'profiling', I assure you that I'm not involved in anything illegal. perhaps some Americans would be, as you suggest, in certain circumstances Of which would be of no interest to me.
> Howver, some American police officers could be doing it as you suggest, but covertly in an attempt to be proactive.
> 
> I invite 'you' to help flesh out the question too.


Fuck off duck, We have enough morons in this country to deal with.  You are nothing more than a distraction.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL.....Damn, maybe you people should just quit and go to your respective corners because half (on either side of the 2A issue) don't know WTF you are talking about. I've not seen such a low-rent discussion in years.


I realize the discussion is unique, but that could be what's been missing. 

And now you're attempting to censor the content of the discussion for no apparent reason. If you don't care to take part then don't.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yes, you're right about it being the people. That's a more nuanced approach to the problem. And so it's the guns in the hands of the people with a mindset of violence.
> 
> You shouldn't have to give up your guns.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that it is even far less than even 1 out of every 100 gun owners that will shoot, threaten or accidentally be involved in any kind of negative fire arms event that actually brings harm.  It certainly is around here.  Even smart conservative, generally safety minded people do stupid crap by accident. Look at YouTube dashcam vids, if in doubt.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is even far less than even 1 out of every 100 gun owners that will shoot, threaten or accidentally be involved in any kind of negative fire arms event that actually brings harm.  It certainly is around here.  Even smart conservative, generally safety minded people do stupid crap by accident. Look at YouTube dashcam vids, if in doubt.


I meant for it to be an imagined situation and so of course it could be less than 1 in 100. But you're only 'pretty sure' about it.
It could be investigated to ground but I don't see any real purpose of doing that.

Suffice to say that when I was a shooter and a hunter, I witnessed a fair amount of abusive behaviour with guns. However, none resulting in accidental deaths. Luckily!

I still suggest that the guy with the 'over under' who is dressed appropriately for his sport, or is in normal street clothes, will almost never be the one who caused trouble with his gun.

Contrast him with the guy standing on a city street corner with his AR-15, who is dressed in camo and his carrying an ammunition belt or two.

The dash cam antics could be exceptions to the rule, on stupid and careless behaviour.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It could be investigated to ground but I don't see any real purpose of doing that.


Of course you wouldn't duck.  That would require FACTS, you know those pesky little things that you avoid.  I am absolutely positive that White6 has access to and will provide those statistics to you, but you don't care to have those presented because they will nullify any point you were trying to make.  So once again, butt out.  You have no standing in policy discussions in the US.  This is not Canaduh.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I've promoted the idea that may lead to attempts to flesh it out. I would expect the first attempt to do so will come from one of the extremists who may also make it your and my business to know what guns they've chosen.
> 
> For instance, I doubt that the guy in the line with an 'over under' shotgun, dressed in clothes suitable for the sport, won't be one of those who causes some vandalism or violence with his guns. *Conversely, the guy with the black AR-15 who is dressed up in a camo costume will be indicating a dangerous mindset.*
> 
> Can you add more fleshing it out?


Maybe that guy is going hog hunting after the line-up and the O/U guy is going to take care of a cheating wife after a bird hunt. 

Back in the mid-80s a childhood friend of mine killed three black home invaders over in MD with a iron-sighted lever-action Model 336 Marlin in .35 Remington. It was his deer rifle his dad gave him when he was around 12.

All three were armed. He was just a occasional hunter on his dad's farm and worked as a bank branch manager. His dad told me those 200 gr. soft points really did a number on them. 

Point is you can't really tell the will/motivations of a person by what is owned, their appearance, or their occupation.

LOL....BTW, my friend un-assed MD in a hurry and managed a bank here in town till he retired.....He lives in AZ now.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I meant for it to be an imagined situation and so of course it could be less than 1 in 100. But you're only 'pretty sure' about it.
> It could be investigated to ground but I don't see any real purpose of doing that.
> 
> Suffice to say that when I was a shooter and a hunter, I witnessed a fair amount of abusive behaviour with guns. However, none resulting in accidental deaths. Luckily!
> ...


I'll remember that and try to keep my AR-15 off the streets. As for the camo, I usually save the camo, LBE and "jump boots" for back country hiking.  Still fits though, even after retired 25 years.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Maybe that guy is going hog hunting after the line-up and the O/U guy is going to take care of a cheating wife after a bird hunt.


It's possible but you are caught digging for the exception in this case, and so only help to make my point. 


1srelluc said:


> Back in the mid-80s a childhood friend of mine killed three black home invaders over in MD with a iron-sighted lever-action Model 336 Marlin in .35 Remington. It was his deer rifle his dad gave him when he was around 12.


And again, you reach for the exception to the rule. 


1srelluc said:


> All three were armed. He was just a occasional hunter on his dad's farm and worked as a bank branch manager. His dad told me those 200 gr. soft points really did a number on them.


200 grain is doubtful and would be an exception to the usual. And then it's also most likely your attempt to embellish a story that is an obvious exception to the rule.


1srelluc said:


> Point is you can't really tell the will/motivations of a person by what is owned, their appearance, or their occupation.


In fact, if you imagine my line of 100, you can make an educated guess. And you could even make an educated guess by singling out those with 'black' firearms, as opposed to the 'over under' shotgun. But granted, he could use his shotgun to murder his wife. It's much more likely he'll use a handgun or a 'black' gun if he's going to take it to some school.


1srelluc said:


> LOL....BTW, my friend un-assed MD in a hurry and managed a bank here in town till he retired.....He lives in AZ now.



Him being a friend of yours wouldn't have gone unnoticed by the police if the murders were investigated.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Of course you wouldn't duck.  That would require FACTS, you know those pesky little things that you avoid.  I am absolutely positive that White6 has access to and will provide those statistics to you, but you don't care to have those presented because they will nullify any point you were trying to make.  So once again, butt out.  You have no standing in policy discussions in the US.  This is not Canaduh.


White doesn't have the statistics and he made that clear in his comments. You may not have read what he said?

I will suggest that at least 1 in 100 will commit some act of violence or some more egregious crime with his gun. It could even be the shooting of a game animal out of season or some other violation of the law, such as an illegal animal due to size, sex, restricted area, or some other. 

Now it becomes highly unlikely that the entire 100 will be clean.

And then, the gun and the costume being worn will be highly indicative.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's possible but you are caught digging for the exception in this case, and so only help to make my point.
> 
> And again, you reach for the exception to the rule.
> 
> ...


Meh, the cops in MD were cool, just three more dead crackheads to them, deemed justified, no charges. Harold just decided that he needed a bit more Virginia in his life. The banks at the time would send the young managers to shit-hole areas. He was over around Hyattsville, MD when the home invasion took place. 

The 200 gr soft point is pretty much the standard factory loading for the .35 Remington. I killed my first deer with a 1955 Marlin 336c "Texan" in .35 using that same cartridge......My last one too. 50 years to the day apart with the same rifle. Then I "retired" from deer hunting....I figured I had a really good run.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I'll remember that and try to keep my AR-15 off the streets. As for the camo, I usually save the camo, LBE and "jump boots" for back country hiking.  Still fits though, even after retired 25 years.


I doubt the AR-15.
But then it's an indication of the mindset issue you introduced, as opposed to the mindset in countries where that sort of weapon is no where nearly as popular.


Concerned American said:


> Of course you wouldn't duck.  That would require FACTS, you know those pesky little things that you avoid.  I am absolutely positive that White6 has access to and will provide those statistics to you, but you don't care to have those presented because they will nullify any point you were trying to make.  So once again, butt out.  You have no standing in policy discussions in the US.  This is not Canaduh.


Can you perhaps combine all of your thoughts into one or two posts. I can't keep up to replying to your messages when you're trying to get your point across every two minutes.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 13, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> i think you got those talking points down pat now.


What can I say?   I'm against school shootings and the NRA profiting off of the death of children.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

bodecea said:


> What can I say?   I'm against school shootings and the NRA profiting off of the death of children.


Meh, the NRA is pretty much dead by their own hand. Neither the left or right is skeered of them any more.....Serious 2A advocates have moved on.....Piss on "Wayne" and his fancy suits. 

Grass root state level .orgs is where it's at now, along with the pro-2A lawyers of the SAF.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

boodie said:
			
		

> What can I say? I'm against school shootings and the NRA profiting off of the death of children.



freakin' lie.   YOUKNOW NRA does not do that.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

Leftists are pissing off the people that made this country great.  The ones that fought and died for it and they'll do it again if you keep pushing.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> but you are caught digging for the exception in this case,


Says you.  Prove that it is the exception duck.  You can't so STFU


Donald H said:


> you reach for the exception to the rule.


Not the exception, again duck.  This ain't Canada--we defend our homes in this country.


Donald H said:


> 200 grain is doubtful and would be an exception to the usual


You're showing your ignorance again duck.  .375 Caliber 200 Grain Jacketed Flat Point Bullets Lapua Mega .30-06 Springfield 200 grain Soft Point Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition 500 RDS - Honor Ammo Shop Speer Bullets 2405 Hot-Cor 338 Caliber .338 200 GR Spitzer Soft Point 50 Box   Bullet Type: Spitzer Soft Point,   You see, in this country, we back up our statements with PROOF.  You have none so you spew shit.


----------



## TheParser (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes, I know that you can*not* stop change.

But I still weep for what Minneapolis used to be.

A city where Mary Tyler Moore could throw her hat into the air -- and it wouldn't be stolen.

A city that was built by hard-working and properly  behaving people from Scandinavia.

Sadly,  things will only get even  worse in the coming decades.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Says you.  Prove that it is the exception duck.  You can't so STFU
> 
> Not the exception, again duck.  This ain't Canada--we defend our homes in this country.
> 
> You're showing your ignorance again duck.    Lapua Mega .30-06 Springfield 200 grain Soft Point Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition



It certainly is ignorant to compare the 30-06 with the .35 Remington.

This isn't a thread in which you should be trying to impress others with your fascination on your guns. Nor should you be touching your guns in places that make the guns feel uncomfortable.
fk off and mind your own business pissant, this isn't America. It's a useful discussion when you aren't spamming it.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I doubt the AR-15.
> But then it's an indication of the mindset issue you introduced, as opposed to the mindset in countries where that sort of weapon is no where nearly as popular.
> 
> Can you perhaps combine all of your thoughts into one or two posts. I can't keep up to replying to your messages when you're trying to get your point across every two minutes.


You can't keep up with one a day duck.  Guess that says something about your abilities.  You also, apparently, can't find time to substantiate ANY of your assertions either.  In this country, we call that BULLSHIT.  Re:  White6's AR-15, why don't you come down here and question him in person and find out.


Donald H said:


> It could even be the shooting of a game animal out of season


Gun violence isn't poaching moron.  As for the other numbers you wanted--here you go (a simple internet search will greatly reduce your ignorance--maybe)  There are approx. 400 million legal guns in the US.  There were a hair over 20K instances of gun violence in the US in 2021.  Simple math puts the rate of gun violence per gun at .00005--that is five thousandths of one percent.  Now STFU or provide substantiation for your bullshit, duck.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Says you.  Prove that it is the exception duck.  You can't so STFU
> 
> Not the exception, again duck.  This ain't Canada--we defend our homes in this country.
> 
> You're showing your ignorance again duck.  .375 Caliber 200 Grain Jacketed Flat Point Bullets Lapua Mega .30-06 Springfield 200 grain Soft Point Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition 500 RDS - Honor Ammo Shop Speer Bullets 2405 Hot-Cor 338 Caliber .338 200 GR Spitzer Soft Point 50 Box   Bullet Type: Spitzer Soft Point,   You see, in this country, we back up our statements with PROOF.  You have none so you spew shit.


LOL.....I knew when he threw shade on the .35 Rem. 200 gr SP he was full of it......When they try to opine on the technical aspects of a cartridge it always gives them away.  

My 1930 Model 8 in .35 Rem likes the 200 gr fodder too.





BTW you can make stripper clips out of brass 8mm Turk Mauser clips.....Of course the Model 8s and 81s are take-downs.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You can't keep up with one a day duck.  Guess that says something about your abilities.  You also, apparently, can't find time to substantiate ANY of your assertions either.  In this country, we call that BULLSHIT.  Re:  White6's AR-15, why don't you come down here and question him in person and find out.
> 
> Gun violence isn't poaching moron.



You're a bit confused and so you need to go back to #31 where you will see that I din't limit it to 'gun violence' only!

Instead of your anger and unnecessary spamming, maybe you could quote me on what I 'really' said? 

And maybe then you can find some statistics that show something to refute what I said?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It certainly is ignorant to compare the 30-06 with the .35 Remington.
> 
> This isn't a thread in which you should be trying to impress others with your fascination on your guns. Nor should you be touching your guns in places that make the guns feel uncomfortable.
> fk off and mind your own business pissant, this isn't America. It's a useful discussion when you aren't spamming it.


It ain't a useful discussion when you try to advance bald faced lies duck.  BTW, your ignorance is showing again.  The diameter of a 30.06 bullet is .355".  The diameter of .35 caliber bullet is .358" -- kind of negates any kind of bullshit point you were trying to make as the .35 caliber bullet is .003" larger in diameter.  Minuscule in any discussion.  And yes it is America and the discussion is very clear in the OP that it is dealing with suburbanites in America.  You're an idiot duck, run along.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're a bit confused and so you need to go back to #31


You're a bit confused and you need to read the OP, duck.  Poaching doesn't happen in the suburbs.  Try again, fucking moron.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Instead of your anger and unnecessary spamming,


Not at all angry--you narcissistic morons give yourselves too much credit.  You are a commie canuck moron who hasn't got the ambition to substantiate the lies you post.  The exact definition of a spamming troll.  If you really want to get into a discussion, lets talk about the Canadian Truckers--you won't provide any proof of anything you post regarding them either.  Now stay on topic duck.
Suburbanites....get guns, the democrat party is sending their antifa, blm, black bloc thugs into residential neighborhoods now......​


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> maybe then you can find some statistics that show something to refute what I said?


I did, but it is clear you didn't read them.  SMFH, you can lead a moron to facts but you can't make him read.  Run along duck, you are way out of your league.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You're a bit confused and you need to read the OP, duck.  Poaching doesn't happen in the suburbs.  Try again, fucking moron.


Wellllll.....I know a guy who lives in a very affluent subdivision in Fairfax County in NOtVA. The lots are a half acre and his place butts-up against a Fairfax Co. park......Lets just say he never lacks for deer meat.

Now I'm not sayin' that I condone the practice but given that they can't even plant flowers without the deer eating them the King is not going to miss a few deer taken for food....So yeah, poaching does happen on a limited scale in the blue-burbs.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> BTW, your ignorance is showing again.  The diameter of a 30.06 bullet is .355".


Now that's really dumb! The diameter of a 30-06 bullet is .308 and hardly anybody who claims to know something about guns or ammunition wouldn't know that * !! Dohhhhhhhhh! 

As is true of most calibers that are just referred to as 30 caliber, .308, 30-06, 30-30, and a bunch of others.
But not the .303 British of course. You really stuck your foot in your mouth this time!*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes...the criminals have guns....the normal people do not...the normal people obey the law and the democrats have created gun control laws that keep normal, in particular poor people, from being able to own and carry guns....





Every Democrat gun law is to disarm the victims in favor of the Democrat's constituents.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I did, but it is clear you didn't read them.  SMFH, you can lead a moron to facts but you can't make him read.  Run along duck, you are way out of your league.


And what did you say was the diameter of the 30-06 bullet? *snicker *


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> For the longest time, the democrat party would only send their brown shirts....blm, antifa, black bloc, into black neighborhoods....knowing that the normal Americans in those neighborhoods would likely not have guns, since these were democrat party controlled cities....no guns allowed.   Now, they are sending out scouting parties into residential neighborhoods......to see what the reactions will be when the brown shirts of the democrat party start targeting non-black neighborhoods........
> 
> A report from one of those scouting parties.......
> 
> ...


Them truckers blocking the highway were sent by the Democratic Party also.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Every Democrat gun law is to disarm the victims in favor of the Democrat's constituents.


Even the Brady Bill


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Wellllll.....I know a guy who lives in a very affluent subdivision in Fairfax County in NOtVA. The lots are a half acre and his place butts-up against a Fairfax Co. park......Lets just say he never lacks for deer meat.
> 
> Now I'm not sayin' that I condone the practice but given that they can't even plant flowers without the deer eating them the King is not going to miss a few deer taken for food....So yeah, poaching does happen on a limited scale in the blue-burbs.


I would say that is an exception and not really pertinent to​antifa, blm, black bloc thugs in residential neighborhoods--but who knows?​​


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Wellllll.....I know a guy who lives in a very affluent subdivision in Fairfax County in NOtVA. The lots are a half acre and his place butts-up against a Fairfax Co. park......Lets just say he never lacks for deer meat.
> 
> Now I'm not sayin' that I condone the practice but given that they can't even plant flowers without the deer eating them the King is not going to miss a few deer taken for food....So yeah, poaching does happen on a limited scale in the blue-burbs.


I take it you're conceding my point on the 100 line up. 
Pass it on to the pissant maybe?

And can you believe he doesn't know that the 30-06 bullet isn't .308 in diameter?? 
Now that is gatepost stupid on the topic!


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Now that's really dumb! The diameter of a 30-06 bullet is .308 and hardly anybody who claims to know something about guns or ammunition wouldn't know that * !! Dohhhhhhhhh!
> 
> As is true of most calibers that are just referred to as 30 caliber, .308, 30-06, 30-30, and a bunch of others.
> But not the .303 British of course. You really stuck your foot in your mouth this time!*


OK, I stand corrected on my misreading.  However if you go back to the point that was pertinent to the discussion--you stated that 200 grain bullets for those calibers was a stretch.  YOU were wrong as usual and I proved it with three different sites.  Keep grasping duck.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I take it you're conceding my point on the 100 line up.


Not a chance duck--FIVE THOUSANDTHS OF ONE PERCENT is not even close to one percent.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> And what did you say was the diameter of the 30-06 bullet? *snicker *


Difference between Americans and idiot commie ducks--we can admit when we have made an incorrect statement--as I did--when are you going to own up to your myriad lies?


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I take it you're conceding my point on the 100 line up.
> Pass it on to the pissant maybe?
> 
> And can you believe he doesn't know that the 30-06 bullet isn't .308 in diameter??
> Now that is gatepost stupid on the topic!


Feller, that's between you and him.....You certainly failed on the whole .35 Remington thing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## White 6 (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I doubt the AR-15.
> But then it's an indication of the mindset issue you introduced, as opposed to the mindset in countries where that sort of weapon is no where nearly as popular.
> 
> Can you perhaps combine all of your thoughts into one or two posts. I can't keep up to replying to your messages when you're trying to get your point across every two minutes.


Doubt it?  If you knew my neighbors you could ask them.  I don't it take on the streets.  Hasn't left the house except for range work.
Get my point across every two minutes? Dude, it't 5:07, I haven't even passed the time on here since about 1:30.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 13, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Difference between Americans and idiot commie ducks--we can admit when we have made an incorrect statement--as I did--when are you going to own up to your myriad lies?


You're allowed a mistake but you can't crawl out of being stupid on the topic of ammunition.

I've never lied even once to you.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 13, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I've never lied even once to you.


That ^^^ is a lie, duck.  You have played fast and loose with the truth every day that you have posted.  The way to tell is that you won't provide substantiation even when called on it.  On the rare occasions that you do, the source is questionable or out of date.  Now get back on topic.
Suburbanites....get guns, the democrat party is sending their antifa, blm, black bloc thugs into residential neighborhoods now......​Better yet, just STFU, American firearm policy is not in line with your communist beliefs--we get it and disregard it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> For the longest time, the democrat party would only send their brown shirts....blm, antifa, black bloc, into black neighborhoods....knowing that the normal Americans in those neighborhoods would likely not have guns, since these were democrat party controlled cities....no guns allowed.   Now, they are sending out scouting parties into residential neighborhoods......to see what the reactions will be when the brown shirts of the democrat party start targeting non-black neighborhoods........
> 
> A report from one of those scouting parties.......
> 
> ...


The thread premise is a lie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Normal black people don't have guns....the gang members have all the guns they want.....blm, antifa, and the other democrat party brown shirts aren't attacking the gang houses...they are attacking the private businesses that belong to blacks and other minorities, the people who actually obey the gun laws created by the democrat party....


No one believes your racist nonsense and lies.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 13, 2022)

aaronleland said:


> Black neighborhoods don't have guns? When the fuck did this happen?


Only 21% of black households have a gun.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 13, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one believes your racist nonsense and lies.


This is how stupid Leftists can be.  It's now racist to suggest blacks arm themselves for self defense.


----------



## badbob85037 (May 26, 2022)

aaronleland said:


> Do normal white people have guns?


Lots of them and the ammunition to power them.


----------

